# Americans moving to Rayong thailand



## Getmans (Jun 19, 2014)

Hi, 

My husband and I (both 26) will be moving to Rayong this September. Any Other expats living there or have lived there and are able to give us a breakdown of the living costs? Are budget is around 1,200 USD a month wondering if this doable. Also anyone teaching in Rayong with any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------

